# Problem installing exterior light fixture



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

You can use this siding block: http://www.amazon.com/SIDING-MOUNTING-KIT-FLAT-Misc/dp/B000KKHUEO

The image is incorrect. This siding block is specified as flat, it doesn't have the notches on the back for the siding. You can see it here, it's the 8161: http://www.aifittings.com/k_6.htm

Personally, I would just cut in a box and be done with it. I think it would look better and cost less. it's very easy to do.


----------



## Lynch (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Proby. I saw one of those siding blocks when I was at Menards yesterday. Not a bad option but I think I may just cut a hole and put in a box. Not having done this before and a little apprehensive on cutting a hole into an exterior wall, do you have any tips?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, you are going to need to use a metal box, so unfortunately you can't take advantage of the many old work plastic boxes.

It looks like there is a hole in the center of the circle, I would stick a piece of bent wire into the hole to feel around for a stud. If there is a stud, you can just cut out the sheathing and mount a pancake box to the stud.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Could you post a pic of the fixture? That might give someone else an idea. It seems unusual to have a 3/4" gap when the box is only 1/2" deep.


----------



## Lynch (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll post a few pics tonight to give you a better idea. The main problem as to why it sticks out so far is the mounting bracket for the new lamp that connects to the pancake box, it doesn't recess into the box so it sticks out further. The pictures I'll post later tonight will give you a better idea.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Lynch said:


> I'll post a few pics tonight to give you a better idea. The main problem as to why it sticks out so far is the mounting bracket for the new lamp that connects to the pancake box, it doesn't recess into the box so it sticks out further. The pictures I'll post later tonight will give you a better idea.


If it sticks out any further than the face of the box, then the fixture will not sit flush on the wall when hung from a normal surface mounted box.


----------



## Lynch (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, here's some more pics. 

1. The original light fixture:










2. Original pancake box with original mounting bracket:










3. Original pancake box with new mounting bracket (Front view)










4. Original pancake box with new mounting bracket (Side view)










5. Backside of new light:










6. New light with existing pancake box and new mounting bracket. I've adjusted the 2 mounting screws from pic 4 to recess as far in as I can.










As you can see it sticks out a good 3/4" from the wall. I don't know if I have any other option at this point than to cut a hole in the wall and mount a box inside the wall. Again, I'm pretty reluctant to do this as I have no experience doing this kind of thing but I'm willing to learn! Why is it that a seeminly simple job is never as easy as it should be 

Thanks again guys for any input!


----------



## Lynch (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone else offer some ideas/help?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Lynch said:


> Anyone else offer some ideas/help?


Last sentence of Post #2 :thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I will suggest that you buy a old work juction box and that will really set it back nice and you will not have anymore issue with it or get a oldwork pancake box { little hard to find it } but best is old work steel box due you have BX cable there.

Before you sink in a box make sure you don't hit the stud if you do the pancake box will be the best item you can use.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Lynch (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the idea french. I like the idea of using an old work box but am having a heck of a time finding a metal one that will work with BX cable. A round one would work best because of the mounting bracket for the light but I can't seem to find one anywhere! The plastic round old work boxes are readily available but that wouldn't work for BX cable as it needs the ground of a metal box, correct? Any idea where I can find a metal round old work box?

The closest thing I've found so far is this:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Here a link or two what the old work box with 1/2 inch KO so you can use the BX cable.
The first one only if you have no stud behind then you can use this one.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_74219-427-506_4294821892_4294937087?productId=3129651&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Electrical%2BBox_4294821892_4294937087_?rpp=15$No=15
I have to find a photo for old work pancake box with support ears so it will be a little while and I know not very many places will have this kind of item.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

The photo you posted that will work just fine as well.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> As you can see it sticks out a good 3/4" from the wall. I don't know if I have any other option at this point than to cut a hole in the wall and mount a box inside the wall.


Perhaps another option to consider is to add a 3/4" thick decorative trim plate around the existing box, filling the gap between the fixture and wall.


----------

